# CPU Wasserkühler Test



## Ace (22. Februar 2008)

*CPU Wasserkühler Test Update!!!*

Hi!
Da es mich ja brennend Interessiert hat,welcher dieser 3 Wasserkühler ( EK Water Blocks, Enzotech Saphire und Cuplex XT DI ) nun für mein System das max. an Kühlleistung herausholt,habe ich mal einen kleinen Test gemacht.Wollte den Test eigentlich nur für mich machen,da viele User hier ganz unterschiedliche Kühl Komponenten benutzen wie ich.Naja ich dacht ich lasse euch dann auch mal mit Teilhaben was der Test so für mich ergeben hat


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe vergessen ein Bild vom EK zu machen,füge ich nach.Auf dem rechten ist er zu sehen mit dem Enzo,und dem Koolance + E8400er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Testsystem:

*Gehäuse:*Aplus Black Pearl
*Prozessor:* E8400 ibei 3,6Ghz und 3,9Ghz
*Mainboard:* Asus Blitz Formula
*Radiator:* Black Ice GT Stealth 360
*Pumpe:* Laing DDC 1T umgelötet
*Lüfter:* 3x120 von Alphacool 1200U/min.19dBA
*Laing Aufsatz:* OCLabs XPTop
*Schlauch:* Tygon 15,9/11,1mm
*Wasser Temp Anzeige:* Thermosensor im AGB verbaut
*Wärmeleitpaste:* Coollaboratory Liquid Pro

Vorab:
Da es hier im Forum (und anderen Foren) schon öfters angesprochen wurde,das die CPU Temperatur der neuen E8xxx Modelle "eventuell"nicht korrekt ausgelesen werden,beschränkt sich dieser kleine Test auf das Anzeigen der Temperatur von Core Temp 096.1 und Everest 4.20,da ich keinen anderen Meßinstrumente zu Verfügung hatte.Die meisten hier nehmen zum Vergleichen ihrer Temps die selbigen.Den Durchfluss der einzelnen Kühler habe ich auch nicht gemessen,da kein Sensor eingebaut ist.

Zum Test:
Getestet habe ich das ganze mit Prime 25.4 (Custom,Run FFT's in-place an)bei 3,6Ghz und 3,9Ghz 30min. lang,da es für die Temperatur ausreicht.CPU und Kühler wurden von mir geschliffen.Die CPU Spannung waren auch zum jeweiligen Takt fast Identisch.Raumtemperatur war 21°.Im Standard Takt waren alle fast gleich auf was die Temps betrifft!Mich hat jetzt mehr der OC Bereich Interessiert.Mit gekühlt wurden unter anderem auch eine 8800GTX und der Chipset auf dem Mainboard

Der EK Water Block:30 min. Prime mit 3,6Ghz Wasser Tempertaur 26,3°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der EK Water Block: 30min. Prime mit 3,9Ghz Wasser Temperatur 27,5°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Enzotech Saphire:30min. Prime mit 3,6Ghz Wassertemperatur 26,6°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Enzotech Saphire: 30min. Prime mit 3,9Ghz Wassertemperatur 27,9°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Cuplex XT DI: 30min. Prime mit 3,6Ghz Wassertemperatur 26,2°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Cuplex XT DI: 30min. Prime mit 3,9Ghz Wassertemperatur 27,9°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit von mir:
Die Unterschiede zu den einzelnen Kühler,sind nicht grade sehr groß da ich davon ausgehe,das der Sensor vom Prozessor nicht genau geht.Der Vergleich E8400 (45-nm Technik bei geringer Spannung 1,2V) zu meinem Vorgänger E6850 (65 nm Technik bei 1,3V Spannung) macht im Durschnitt einige grad mehr Core Temperatur für den neuen E8400 aus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!Hatte den Enzotech und den EK auf dem E6850 drauf,und auch mit Prime selbes Schema getestet.Unglaublich aber wahr "wenn man den Anzeigen glauben darf ".Dachte auch die neuen E8xxx seien recht kühl!!
Der Sieger:
Man kann es nicht genau sagen,da der Unterschied der Temperatur doch sehr gering ist.Naja Preis Leistungs Sieger ist auf jeden Fall der EK der macht insgesamt eine gute Figur.


Hier mal ein Vergleich:E6850 3,6Ghz mit dem EK auch 30min. Prime



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E6850 3,6Ghz mit Enzotech 30min. Prime



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal zur Info:Den Test hatte ich für mich und meinem System gemacht.
Da ihr aber alle ja so lieb und Nett seit Poste ich mal meine Erfahrung mit den Kühlern aus meiner Sicht hier ins Forum.
Ihr könnt ja eure Komments hier einfügen wer vielleicht noch Fragen hat oder sonstiges kann das gerne tun.
Den Test habe ich auch im Forumdeluxx geschrieben!

Na dann viel Spaß beim Lesen!
mfg


Update 09.03.2008

So nun ist auch der neue Ybis Kühler mit in den Test einbezogen worden.Habe einen anderen E8400er im Moment,
daher weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau,ob die Temps,die jetzt besser sind dem Kühler zu verdanken sind oder dem E8400er!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ybris : 30min. Prime mit 3,6Ghz Wassertemperatur 25,2°



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ybris : etwas länger Prime mit 3,9Ghz Wassertemperatur 25,8°



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Huhu Ace 

Schöner Test und schön geschrieben  Mit dem Ergebnis vom AquaCuplex XT bin ich zufrieden  habe ich ja auch.

mfg


----------



## MaceWindu (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Erstmal gute Arbeit, man kann immer viele Testergebnisse brauchen  

Wieviele Komponeten (weitere Kühler) hast du bei dem Test in deinem Wasserkreislauf verbaut?

Oder hast du die CPU Kühler einzelnd geteset?


----------



## Dr.House (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Cooler Vergleich von den 3 Besten.

Hab den EK jetzt auch und bin voll zufrieden damit. Der macht ca. 4-5°C weiniger für die CPU als mit dem XP-Kühler.

1A


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*



MaceWindu schrieb:


> Erstmal gute Arbeit, man kann immer viele Testergebnisse brauchen
> 
> Wieviele Komponeten (weitere Kühler) hast du bei dem Test in deinem Wasserkreislauf verbaut?
> 
> Oder hast du die CPU Kühler einzelnd geteset?



habe ich im Post ergänzt 8800GTX und der Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard wurden mit gekühlt


----------



## Masher (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Sehr schöner Test...weiter so mit den Tests


----------



## Codex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

@ Dr. House :

Hab mal bei forumdeluxx gelesen, wenn man den XP umdreht schlägt er wohl alle. Vielleicht könntest du es ja auch testen, alle die die es gemacht haben bestätigen es. 

Hier ist der Link : 

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=441274


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

So wie ich das sehe ist das umdrehen beim XP nur bei Quads effektiv. 
Die DCs sitzen eh mittig, da sollte das eigentlich nichts bringen wenn nach außen hin mehr Kühlfläche da ist, da ist der DIE schon längst zu Ende.


----------



## Dr.House (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

@Codex

Das würde ich ja gerne,aber der XP hatte Risse im Plexi-Deckel und hat alles überflütet (kaputt),deswegen hab ich mir den EK geholt. War sonst auch damit ganz gut gefahren. (hab den wohl zu stark angezogen)

Mein DS3 ist tot und 3 von 4 GB von meinem guten Ballistix-Ram(@1150) sind ebenfals tot.

Ab jetzt nie wieder Plexi!


----------



## memphis@Mg (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

hier hast du garvierente mägel an den kühlern festgestellt weil du sagtest du hast alle geschliffen!? also waren welche krum?


und auf dem einem bild sehen die aber mehr poliert statt geschliffen aus oder hast die so sehr polierT?


----------



## MaceWindu (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

@memphis@Mg Wenn man Kühler plan schleift werden diese in der in der Regel anschließend poliert, wodurch man eine bessere Kontaktfläche erzielt. 

Und wenn man alle Testkandidaten schleift/poliert, hat man einen besseren Vergleich, da dann alle einen gleich glatten Kühlerboden besitzen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

"besserer Vergleich" ist relativ. 
Man könnte auch sagen dass man sie ungeschliffen vergleichen sollte weil es dann nämlich darauf an kommt wie gut der Hersteller gearbeitet hat und nicht wie gut der User schleift  .


----------



## Wassercpu (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Sehr schöner test und vorallem einer der wirklich interessant ist...

dank dir für deine Mühe..Grüsse Wc


----------



## Ace (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

@ memphis@Mg
Grundsätzlich mache ich es so!Ich Schleife alle meine Kühler und die CPU.Du kannst davon ausgehen das die HS bei der CPU fast immer krumm ist genauso wie die Böden der CPU Kühler.Ich hatte noch keinen der grade war und anständig auf der CPU gesessen hat.Wenn ich sehe das AT bei seinen Kühler schreibt:

  "Die Böden bei manchen aktuellen Modellen sind absichtlich gewölbt,damit der kühler sich im montierten Zustand platt drückt.Dadurch wird eine bessere Kühlleistung erreicht,also mit Böden,die im nicht eingebauten Zustand gerade sind,und dann durch druck nach innen negativ gewölbt werden.Ein gewölbter Boden ist somit normal und kein Reklamationsgrund" 

  Ähhmmm HALLO!!! Kupfer ist ein Metall (Edelmettal),und der Boden ist nicht nach innen sondern auch nach aussen gewölbt.Aber es kann mir keiner erzählen,das sich ein Gewölbter Kupferboden sich auf dem Mainboard und CPU wieder grade biegen lässt!!Ok mag gehen eventuell,wenn ich einige hundert Kilo draufstelle aber nicht  mit den normalen Federn und Rändelschrauben die dabei sind!Also meiner Meinung nach absoluter Quatsch!
Und besser Temps hatte ich mit den geschliffenen Kühlern und der CPU auch wie vorher.Baut eure CPU und Kühler mal aus und haltet sie mal aneinander oder mit einem Haar Lineal dann seht ihr was grade und krumm ist Wärmeleitpaste hin und her,ob die genügend ausgleicht oder nicht,ich habs lieber grade und bin zufrieden.Je weniger Paste du brauchst umso Kühler sind die Sachen auch.


----------



## memphis@Mg (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

okay bei den cpus gib ich dir recht jede die ICH hatte habe ich geschliffen hat SICH immer gelohnt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

intel spezifiziert für den so775 einen statischen anpressdruck von bis zu 30kg, mit schraubsystemen lässt sich spielend mehr erreichen.
und kupfer ist ein weiches metall, es gibt genug dokumentierte beispiele, bei denen sich nach 1-2jahren nutzungszeit ein abdruck des dies im kühlerboden fand. (einige berichten sogar von lesbarer beschriftung, aber dass würde ich eher auf wärmeleitpastenrückstände zurückführen)
bei den z.t. verwendeten restbodenstärken im zehntel mm bereich ist es also mitnichten unmöglich, dass der kühler bei der montage verbogen wird.
dass er dann genau passt, ist natürlich nicht unbedingt gegeben, bei den krummen ihs der c2 aber zumindest wahrscheinlicher, als wenn er von vorneherein plan wäre.
(beidseitiges schleifen dürfte in den meisten fällen trotzdem besser sein.)

p.s.: zumindest bei meinem heatkiller konnte man dass auch sehr schön beim schleifen beobachten. dass erste mal hab ich ihn auseinandergenommen und die bodenplatte einzeln geschliffen.
nachdem ich sie dann mit dem deckel verschraubt war, konnte ich nochmal n paar minuten drüber gehen, weil sie sich durchs festschrauben verzogen hat.


----------



## MaceWindu (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*



Olstyle schrieb:


> "besserer Vergleich" ist relativ.
> Man könnte auch sagen dass man sie ungeschliffen vergleichen sollte weil es dann nämlich darauf an kommt wie gut der Hersteller gearbeitet hat und nicht wie gut der User schleift  .


 
Ja stimmt "einheitlicher" wäre an dieser Stelle besser gewesen.

@ruyven_macaran "sauber"


----------



## Maeyae (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Danke für den Test. Für "Normalos" vielleicht nicht wirklich eine "Kaufsberatung", sollte es ja auch nicht sein.

Was mir der Test zeigt ist, das, wenn man störende Faktoren wie schiefe IHS, schiefe Kühlerböden usw neutralisiert, sind alle (zumindest die 3) Kühler so gut wie gleichwertig, was ihre Kühlleistung angeht.
Das Design der Kühlerhersteller scheint wohl eher vernachlässigbar zu sein (Kühlrippen, Zu- und Abflussanordnung usw). Selbst die reine Masse des Kühlers ist bei WaKü ja sowieso so gut wie hinfällig, da das Wasser eben fast die gesamte Hitze direkt aus den durchströmten Kühlrippen mitnimmt. Anders als bei Lukü, wo eine gewisse Menge an Wärme immer direkt im Kühler verbleibt.


----------



## Maeyae (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*



Dr.House schrieb:


> @Codex
> 
> Das würde ich ja gerne,aber der XP hatte Risse im Plexi-Deckel und hat alles überflütet (kaputt),deswegen hab ich mir den EK geholt. War sonst auch damit ganz gut gefahren. (hab den wohl zu stark angezogen)
> 
> ...



Und ähm ARGH!!! Ganz genau wegen sowas halte ich mich immer noch von WaKüs fern. Obwohl ich mit meinem jetzigen Prozzi eigentlich eine haben müsste, sollte, gerne hätte....


----------



## Bimek (1. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Vorher schlau machen, dann ist ne WaKü ein treuer Begleiter... vor allem in den heissen Sommern


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*



Maeyae schrieb:


> Das Design der Kühlerhersteller scheint wohl eher vernachlässigbar zu sein (Kühlrippen, Zu- und Abflussanordnung usw). Selbst die reine Masse des Kühlers ist bei WaKü ja sowieso so gut wie hinfällig, da das Wasser eben fast die gesamte Hitze direkt aus den durchströmten Kühlrippen mitnimmt. Anders als bei Lukü, wo eine gewisse Menge an Wärme immer direkt im Kühler verbleibt.


Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. 
Hier wurden von vorne rein nur die absoluten High-End Kühler getestet welche im Grunde doch auf eine sehr ähnliche Technik setzen. Bei denen ist das Rennen halt sehr Eng, aber das heißt nicht dass es nicht auch schlechtere Kühler gibt.
 Der Auf dem ersten Vergleichsbild noch zu sehende Kailon z.B. wäre wahrscheinlich schon merklich zurück geblieben.

Die immer noch kaufbaren einfachen Durchlaufkühler hätten bei der verwendeten Testplattform noch nicht einmal mehr für einen stabilen Betrieb gereicht.

Um bei deinem Lukü Beispiel zu bleiben:
Zwischen IFX, Ninja, Mugen und Konsorten ist auch kein großer Unterschied, aber lass mal einen Arctic Alpine dagegen antreten  .


----------



## Ace (1. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Ich bekomme die nächste Woche noch einen Kühler von einem Italienischem Hersteller der nicht schlecht ist was Kühlleistung angeht hier mal der Link zur Seite und Bilder.Werde den mal Testen die machen sehr gute Kühlprodukte!!
http://www.ybris-cooling.it/product...=1255&osCsid=bce1b837674a377e344b8407c69696e1


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Hier gibst ein paar mehr Bilder zur Entwicklung vom dem Teil.

Für einen DC scheint der wirklich genial zu sein. Für einen Quad sieht die Kühlfläche aber imo zu klein aus.


----------



## taurus01 (2. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

schöner Vergleich!


----------



## netwizzard (6. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

jo, feiner test  mich würde allerdings mal intertessieren, was du an der laing umgelötet hast und zu welchem zweck.


----------



## Ace (6. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

guckst du *HIER  *


----------



## StellaNor (6. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Schöner Test - fehlt einfach ein wenig hier im Forum und in der PCGH allgemein.


----------



## Ace (6. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

So meine 2 Italienischen Freund sind auch grade eingetroffen zum Testen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StellaNor (6. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

w000t - lecker


----------



## der8auer (6. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Schaut gut aus  ist das ein Aufkleber auf dem Kühler? Wenn ja stört der 

edit: Ah ist wahrscheinlich eine Schutzfolie^^


----------



## Ace (6. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

yo ist ein kleiner Aufkleber der kommt ab!


----------



## netwizzard (7. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*



Ace schrieb:


> guckst du *HIER *


 
axo, ich verstehe, danke für die info, werde das auch mal versuchen. wird dann warscheinlich mörderisch mit 2 x 600l ( duallaing )


----------



## Speed-E (7. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*



netwizzard schrieb:


> axo, ich verstehe, danke für die info, werde das auch mal versuchen. wird dann warscheinlich mörderisch mit 2 x 600l ( duallaing )



Haupsache dir platzen dann nicht die Schläuche.

P.S. Meld dich mal wieder beim =]GL[= Clan, Kiki.

MfG SM4RT


----------



## Ace (7. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Der Yblis Kühler hat so einen guten Durchfluß das mein AGB bald platzt! ich dachte was macht die Laing auf einmal für Geräusche  das blubbert so stark das ich unten wieder die Luft ansauge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

WOW 

Sieht aber geil aus


----------



## Ace (9. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Kühler Update auf der ersten Seite!!!!!!

hier nochmal ein Video mit dem Ybis Kühler da kommt Sprudel auf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ9gflGmMRU


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2008)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühler Test*

Wirklich nettes Teil - und guter Bericht *Hutzieh*


----------

